# MySQL und Umlaute im ResultSet



## kasimir83 (6. Feb 2005)

Ich bekomme ordentlich mein Resultset mit Umlauten drin, die dann auch recht merkwürdig aussehen, und mir für die spätere Arbeit nutzlos sind. 
MySQL 3.23.47 läuft unter dem Apachen 1.3.23 unter Windows. Der MySQL Treiber ist der MySQL-Connector 3.1.6 in org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver.
Der baut die Verbindung auf, sendet den Query und gibt mir ein ResultSet in der falschen Zeichenkodierung zurück.
Ich weiß nur noch, dass schreiben und lesen mit PHP oder PHPMyAdmin dieses Problem nie verursacht hatte.
Jetzt soll ich halt mit der bestehenden Datenbank von PHP auf Java umsteigen.
Die Daten sind per PHP reingekommen. Wenn ich sie in der Javaapplikation ausgebe, egal ob mit (JTextField).setText() oder per System.out kriege ich Müll. Wenn ich in das Applet Umlaute eingebe und in dei DB schreibe, stehen Sie als Umlaute in der DB, beim Auslesen kriege ich aber wieder Müll.

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Danke
kasimir83


----------



## EagleEye (6. Feb 2005)

versuchs mal mit dem com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
weil ich hab diese probleme nicht ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet


----------



## kasimir83 (6. Feb 2005)

*kopfkratz*

Nö.  

[EDIT /] Das Euro-Zeichen kennt er auch nicht.


----------



## foobar (6. Feb 2005)

> Der MySQL Treiber ist der MySQL-Connector 3.1.6 in org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver.


Der Treiber ist obsolet.

Warum verwendest du nicht, wie EagleEye schon gesagt hat, com.mysql.jbc.Driver?


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2005)

Encoding der Datenbank beachten

=> kannst du im Connection String mit angeben

Encoding bei der Ausgabe beachten

=> mit Sytem.out kriegst du oft müll, selbst wenn das Abholen richtig funktioniert (manche Konsolen haben bek*te Zeichensätze)


----------



## kasimir83 (6. Feb 2005)

Hab ich, denke ich. Ich hab aus Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance() Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance() gemacht.

Reicht nicht, gell? Öhm, wo krieg ich das passende Package her?


@Bleiglanz: Wie?


----------



## niemand (6. Feb 2005)

Von mysql direkt: http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/j/

cu


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2005)

Genau den hab ich doch, scheinen mehrere Treiber drin zu sein.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2005)

@Bleiglanz: Wie?

Lies die Doku! irgendwas an der url anhängen, ";encoding=..." oder sowas


----------



## kasimir83 (7. Feb 2005)

Hm, in den JavaDocs gibts zwar 3Überladungen, aber da steht nur wie sich der simpelste URL-String zusammensetzt.

Ich schau mal ob ich wo was finde.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2005)

ich meine nicht die JavaDocs

die url ist herstellerabhängig

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/connector/j/en/cj-character-sets.html

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/connector/j/en/cj-driver-classname.html


----------



## kasimir83 (7. Feb 2005)

Ahh.


----------

